# where can I get one of these?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Does anyone know where I could get one of those plastic bridges that comes with the Ferplast Galaxy and Rainbow cages? The person I got mine from didn't have one with it.
> 
> http://www.hammyworld.de/images/prc_galaxy.jpg
> 
> Ferplast Rainbow Hamster Cage - Small Animal Cages from Feedem UK


Maybe try ebay? Do you have this cage? It looks pretty small, and the wheel looks tiny!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's for her Chinese hammie 
And the cage measures around 70cm long.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

As far as I know you can't buy them separately - the bridge is built into the wire barred shelf (so only the rainbow parts of it are plastic, the floor of the bridge is wire bars) and can't be bought as separate units to the cage. The bridge itself isn't very useful anyway - with the floor of the bridge and the entire shelf it's attached to (which is big enough to go across the full cage) being wire bars you'd need to cover the whole lot in order for it to be safe for any animal which would also mean that you wouldn't be able to see under it to see what your pet is doing. I guess that's why so few people with those cages keep that part, they are dangerous and limit your view of your hammy or mousie having fun. I had one on my ferplast rainbow cage and chucked it into the loft somewhere for chopping up when I get a chance. And I can testify as to the size of the cage, it's around the same size as a hamster heaven. Believe me, you are better off without the bridge and getting some suitable hammy safe toys instead


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't realise that they made some with a plastic bridge - the one I got was all wire!! Well done on managing to get one  It looks really fab, and it looks like the design of the floor that the bridge is attached to is slightly smaller than mine - which is handy as it means you can still see underneath the bridge (although it probably helps that you were super lucky and got the cage with the see through base!!!) The base on mine is dark blue, so impossible to see under the rainbow bridge and the floor of it after I've made it mouse or hamster safe  I love your see through one!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool cage. How much it costs?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like a nice cage. I was wondering how big the wheel is as it looks tiny.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Snippet said:


> That looks like a nice cage. I was wondering how big the wheel is as it looks tiny.


Laura has a Chinese hammy in there.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura my friend who u bought the galaxy off she also has the rainbow cage but no shelves or ladder. Lol
And she has a dog called meg too 
I noticed on the HC forum you mentioned meg liked to watch your hammie in the galaxy cage. Made me laugh.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh I thought it was kinda spooky.

My mums collies round up there cats


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------

